# Fall ECLST show Friday and Sat has any gone?



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

The first Fall ECLST in York started today has anyone gone? I am planning on going tomorrow and would like to hear a report.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Heard from a few the show was very week, not a lot of layouts and not a lot of selling vendors, and not alot of traffic thru the doors... they should stick with the spring show and even that is getting old.... same vendors same displays gets boaring time for a change......


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I was there for about three hours yesterday. It was much less crowded than the Spring show, which I didn't mind because the Spring show I find gets a little irritating. There were some vendors missing that I had hoped to see, and less layouts in the other room, but the upside for me was I could talk to people more and it was less crazy. I liked the smaller scale, to be honest, but then it's a less than two hour drive for me, and if you are coming from farther away you want there to be more stuff. 


I found a few excellent bargains. Train-Li seemed to be doing A LOT of business when I was there. USAT seemed to be selling a lot of stuff. 


Saw the USAT center cupola caboose prototype--what an excellent model. It's sized very nicely, great detail, although it's small. Were the prototypes small? I think so. I will _definitely _be ordering a couple of those. Power pickup is by plungers/carbon brushes on the wheels. That I might change out for ball bearings. But it's a really great looking caboose. They had a sign saying it would be out "December/January."


Saw the Bachmann Forney--another excellent model, Great detail, nice proportions, very accurate compared to the LGB Forney. They had Thomas and Percy there--very nicely proportioned although all in plastic and "toy-like." Both seemed pretty light and won't pull much. But they are much better looking than the lionel models


Checked out the new Aristo "kuppler." I have to say I think they probably have a winner there. It looks very good, it couples closely, it's very easy to uncouple, and I tried hard to pull two cars apart and couldn't. I mean I really pulled. There was te 2-8-0 prototype, again, looking much the worse for handling. They had a prototype of the LS 0-4-0 in its case. A nice looking loco. The PCC car was spinning on rollers: itl looked good even in basic black. It's a also nicely sized on the small side


I agree that the show has a "same old same old feel," but it takes a ton of work to make a portable layout and I salute the guys who do it. There's still no other place near me to find a critical mass of large scalers


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Also I asked at QSI about the USAT plug and play--when would it be ready?

I got a shrug of the shoulders and a wistful look. "Who knows?" seems to be the answer. Got the same look when I asked Lewis when the "kuppler" would be out.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank You for your time and thoughts lownote


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep makes ya wonder when the LS 0-4-0 will arrive. Heard Scott Polks was not impressed with run times. Do not know why as it does have a smaller boiler so you can not expect it to run the same amount of time as the Mike. Just another excuse for a delay on production. I remember when George Adams posted in 2007 that it was due in summer of 08. Ha summer of 09 has come and gone so whats the next fib they will tell us. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

That Dam goergie he's a JOKER alright


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

RJ they will tell how the fall ECLSTS was a sucsess and how a few took 5 TRIPS of goodies out to there cars.... HE HE HE........ YA RITE


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I didn't get there until one on Saturday, and still made three trips out to the car, and spent an hour looking at the layouts. There were fewer vendors, and fewer layouts, but the major vendors were still there, Star Hobby, SouthEast Trains, Train Li, Eagle wings Iron craft, Nicholas Smith (great deals), St Aubins, and USA Trains as well as Lewis and Navin. Very easy to talk to, and lots of attention to buyers. It was great for the first time. I would not suggest sticking to the spring show only. 
Paul


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Here is a couple of pictures from the layouts in the hall. 

A really fantastic sawmill, with sound 










A great car show going on at the mall









A full NASCAR train


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I attended the show Saturday mid day. Attendance reminded me of Sunday when they had it at the spring show. The atmosphere was relaxed. True there were fewer layout displays and fewer vendors, but I think the reduction in vendors was in the smaller guys, who have the niche business. I made 3 trips to the car and my partner riding with me, made 5. Yes people were buying. The real success will be determined by the vendors. Was it worthwhile for them, will they do it again? 

Some prices.... Evans 53' boxcars =$29 limit 3

USAT Hudson (no sound) = $500

Aristo SS wide radius switch = $43

Aristo E8 = $250

Aristo WM FA1 (New edition) $129

Aristo Pacific = $275 Mikado $325

Phoenix Fully assembled sound cars = $225

Revo = $200

USAT Reading caboose looks like a winner, sign says Jan 2010. $125. USAT BIG High cube box cars (auto parts) arrive in 2 weeks. BIG price, and USAT covered hopper looks great arrives in a couple months. 

The Aristo Kuppler should be a great addition to G gauge. I handle several cars with it on the table top. It's tough, stays coupled and looks very easy to install. It couples very easily with standard Aristo couplers. I don't see many folks replacing Kadees with this, but it might be very appealing in the future to install this instead of Kadees on new purchases. Especially if the price is much cheaper. It looks similar to a USAT coupler but is much more rugged and apparently reliable. 

The PCC is small, about the size of an O guage passenger car. But one has to remind himself that this is a street car, not a passenger car or doodlebug. 

I secretly wanted to slip out to ACE Hardware and buy a can of flat black and give that Aristo 2-8-0 a shot. I know it's only an engineering sample but grey plastic doesn't do it any justice. 

I thought the show was successful, but then anytime I can come back with a car load of stuff at a great price it has to be a success. 

Tom P in DE


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Who was selling the Hudson for $500?
LAO


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Ltotis on 27 Sep 2009 11:17 AM 
Who was selling the Hudson for $500?
LAO

Yea thats a **** of a deal...And are you sure USA auto parts box cars were due in in 2 weeks? if so that was fast....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Also heard there was some disappointment that the seminar on the ladder track-support system did not happen. What happen Brian skip out on the show ? i was looking forward to hearing about it.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I just got home from the show. Not as good as the spring show, but some awesome deals and no crowds in the vendor hall. I didn't see the $500 Hudson 
But I did get 4 USAT modern tanks for $300 a new LGB Santa Fe F7 A & B for and a LGB B&O F7 ABA ( I'd post the price but if the wife see this she'd have a cow) An Aristo egg for $65 and the Aristo new army box car with metal wheels for $50. Nicholas Smith was selling LGB Genesis for $150 each or 2 for $250. Wow 
You could tell that the vendors where disappointed. 
I will post pictures asap


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom,

Your quote "USAT BIG High cube box cars (auto parts) arrive in 2 weeks"

What does this car look like? I ask because their website has a 60' boxcar but not a high cube.

Did they have a model on display?

Thanks for the report


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Well I for one Liked the fall show BETTER than the spring show (was at both on Friday) No standing in line for 45 mins to get in. I was able to move around without being run into 100 times an hour, an could actually talk to the dealers and reps without feeling like I was being rushed along. It was a very relaxed and enjoyable experiance. 

Now for the deals, which imo were much better than the spring show. It seems from what I read that the prices were a little lower on Saturday than I saw on Friday, but then again a LOT of stuff was gone by 11 on Friday. 

For a comparison on prices from spring show to fall show; 
I bought a USA trains 4 car PRR Broadway Limited set for $800 (obs,coach, vista dome x2) in the spring show, and on Friday I got a 4 car USA Train PRR Congresional set (obs, coachx2, and diner) AND 3x USA PRR 3 bay coal cars for $900. Also got 16 Aristo black metal wheel sets for $15.85 each vs $18 in spring. Some other very good deals of note where 10 Train-Li new DCC pro switches for $50 each(with free insulation/sealent) and a LGB Amtrack Genesis Phase 5 set consisting of both engines, 2 coachs, and 2 cafe cars for $650 cash. 

For me it was a great show and I will be going to it again next year for sure (and will also be at the spring show lol )


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Ltotis on 27 Sep 2009 11:17 AM 
Who was selling the Hudson for $500?
LAO
The Hudson was for sale at at Charles Roe's booth. FYI It was an unboxed unit with no sound. as is no warrenty (not sure if it ran or not)


----------

